# Long shot but...



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Are their any vinyl wrappers going waxstock?

I need a bit of gloss black putting on the lower lip of my bumper its literaaly 1.5m by 10cm strip i have no idea how long it would take but my smart repairs peeled off so its made me need to cover it haha

Heres my car










And heres what id like if you look at the lower lip










So if anyones going who has the time i would appreciate a quote 

Luke


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

3M are there, last year they were wrapping at the show so maybe worth asking them.


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Ahh yeah thats true i completely forgot! Thanks mate


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

No problamo


----------

